# Cool video on DRT broadheads



## Jim Thompson (Aug 15, 2014)

Watch as Tom Addleman (owner of Dirt Nap Gear) has a little fun with his heads.  The Cherokee door is entertaining

I am slowly but surely falling in love with these heads.  Great heads and great easy going folks running the show

 <p>Testing the DirtNap Gear D.R.T. broadhead from Tom Addleman on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## Brewskis (Aug 15, 2014)

Great video! I was impressed by the car door, but also the coconuts and shoulder bone. So far, I love these heads. Just received my second pack of them. The personalized hand written note they've included each time is a nice touch.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 15, 2014)

Brewskis said:


> Great video! I was impressed by the car door, but also the coconuts and shoulder bone. So far, I love these heads. Just received my second pack of them. The personalized hand written note they've included each time is a nice touch.



yeah the coconut and shoulder is sweet.  One coconut was ready to eat


----------



## BlackEagle (Aug 15, 2014)

Only bad thing ive noticed about these heads is that they are loud in flight. They seem to be very accurate though! Wouldnt mind testing these on a few pigs!


----------



## bowhunter65 (Aug 15, 2014)

I really want to try these but can't decide between the single or double bevel. Do y'all have any advice on which way to go? I like the spin and cut of the single but I'm worried about the flight of them.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 15, 2014)

the only ones Ive shot have been doubles and they fly great.  All 4 deer I shot with them last january were clean passes including one where I hit a limb and went clean thru rear quarters.  All deer died within 60 yards.


----------



## lblanton1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jim,

Like NDAL mentioned, have you noticed any in flight noise?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 15, 2014)

NeverDetectedAlwaysLethal said:


> Only bad thing ive noticed about these heads is that they are loud in flight. They seem to be very accurate though! Wouldnt mind testing these on a few pigs!





lblanton1 said:


> Jim,
> 
> Like NDAL mentioned, have you noticed any in flight noise?



I havent noticed any and have shot them on video as well.  Doesnt mean its not there though.

Although none of these deer noticed it either


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 15, 2014)

NeverDetectedAlwaysLethal said:


> They seem to be very accurate though!


I hear they are very accurate at longer distances although not by me.  I couldnt hit a school bus at 50 yards 

This is an advertisement for someones show, but this kid shoots one here at 100 yards


----------



## Brewskis (Aug 15, 2014)

NeverDetectedAlwaysLethal said:


> Only bad thing ive noticed about these heads is that they are loud in flight. They seem to be very accurate though! Wouldnt mind testing these on a few pigs!



It's interesting that you say that since I noticed that they were not quite as quiet in flight as the other fixed head broadheads I shoot. However, I wouldn't say that they are loud.

Interestingly, a buddy who was standing to the side as I shot them said he didn't notice any difference in volume, so perhaps it was just me from that angle.

Either way, Jim's results from the end of last season speak for themselves.


----------



## blazer21 (Aug 15, 2014)

bowhunter65 said:


> I really want to try these but can't decide between the single or double bevel. Do y'all have any advice on which way to go? I like the spin and cut of the single but I'm worried about the flight of them.



Go to youtube and watch Dr Ed Ashby's single bevel video!


----------



## blazer21 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Drt's @ 45*

Shot out to 45, and they flew GREAT!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice shooting blazer


----------



## riskyb (Aug 15, 2014)

Cool video


----------



## bowhunter65 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks. That is a good video. Are those pictures of you shooting the single bevels?


----------



## mauser64 (Aug 15, 2014)

Good looking heads!


----------



## spydermon (Aug 15, 2014)

Video looks as if the shots are close by the arrow entrance angles.  Use, they are going to out penetrate most heads on the market and looks as if they hold up well, but the question of these days seem to be the thread region.  I'd be interested to see more of that and shooting with a little more distance


----------



## jmoughton (Aug 15, 2014)

How do these head fly in comparison to a field point?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 15, 2014)

spydermon said:


> Video looks as if the shots are close by the arrow entrance angles.  Use, they are going to out penetrate most heads on the market and looks as if they hold up well, but the question of these days seem to be the thread region.  I'd be interested to see more of that and shooting with a little more distance





jmoughton said:


> How do these head fly in comparison to a field point?



Scroll up and look at the 100 video I posted.  

The furthest I've shot is in the 30 or so range and they are slapping my field tips.  This is after Kris tuned my bow, altho back in January on my old  untuned bow when I first screwed them on I didn't change my sights and they were still on


----------



## blazer21 (Aug 15, 2014)

jmoughton said:


> How do these head fly in comparison to a field point?



The pics i posted were the double bevel at 45 yards, with two field pt arrows! As you can see the broadhead sliced the nock and fletchings off the field tip arrow! This was out of an obsession evolution at 70 lbs! Still dotta shoot the single bevel cause thats the one i want to hunt with!


----------



## blazer21 (Aug 15, 2014)

The white wraped arrow has the DRT on it!


----------



## Maximus1215 (Aug 15, 2014)

I test shot the single bevel and hit a dead bullseye at 40 yds with about 12 people there to verify that.  I was really impressed with how it performed in flight.  Tried to pull my target insert out as well because of the twisting action the single bevel creates.  Did make a slight whistling sound in flight though but don't think that will be a big deal.


----------



## bowhunter65 (Aug 15, 2014)

That's what I was curious about was the flight difference in the single and double bevel. I like the thought of the spiral cut with the single but wasn't sure about it. On the website they say the work better with a helical fletching which I already use.


----------



## shumate1819 (Aug 17, 2014)

Just ordered some double bevel to test them out!


----------



## SGaither (Aug 17, 2014)

I used them last year and the only concern I had when shooting them in my backyard was the noise I heard when in fight. I wanted to ensure it was nothing to worry about so I set my video camera up on a tripod at 10 yards in front of my target. I stood back at 40 yards and let one fly just over the camera. I did this 3 times and during play back I didn't notice the sound that you hear from behind the arrow in flight.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Aug 17, 2014)

Just ordered some double belve.  I'm exited to shoot these


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 18, 2014)

HEADHUNTER11 said:


> Just ordered some double belve.  I'm exited to shoot these



I shot groups of 3..1 broad head and 3 field tips...yesterday out to 35 yards (I think this is the farthest I've ever shot) and the groups were great.


----------



## TattooedBowHunter (Aug 18, 2014)

Maximus1215 said:


> I test shot the single bevel and hit a dead bullseye at 40 yds with about 12 people there to verify that.  I was really impressed with how it performed in flight.  Tried to pull my target insert out as well because of the twisting action the single bevel creates.  Did make a slight whistling sound in flight though but don't think that will be a big deal.


I was there when he shot it, it hit dead center at 40 yards, like Maximus said the little whistling noise is nothing compared to how good the broadhead flies and would not deter me from shooting them at all. Maybe next season I'll be switching to these broad heads


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't think the sound that single bevel made in flight would be a big deal, but it wasn't slight.  More like the sound a mortar makes before it blows.  It sounded pretty cool.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 20, 2014)

Heckuva tough broadhead.  Had a blast with good videos.  Of course we've seen the great DRT results in the LFTT's, too.


----------

